# Certificate of Analysis



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 26, 2010)

How current (recent) should the certificate of analysis be when considering whether to purchase an essential oil or other conventional oil (plant/animal) from a supplier?


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Jan 28, 2010)

Isn't that done on a yearly basis?  *not sure*


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 29, 2010)

*COA*

I already found out the answer to question from another source, it's done when a new lot is produce. Each new lot of vegetable oil or butter should have it's on COA.


----------



## soapopera (Sep 23, 2011)

Can I tell the quality of EOs from the CofA? How do I read it? Can I tell if the oil are of therapeutic or pharmaceutical grade?


----------



## carebear (Sep 23, 2011)

CoA's are not standard, really.  Companies may analyze for various things.  They are generally done per batch COMING IN.

I don't believe that you'd be able to distinguish from a COA whether an EO is "therapeutic" grade - it would depend on the standards set by the producer or supplier and who can say how they make that distinction beyond how much they want to charge for it.  Seriously - it's not regulated or anything so I could easily buy something and label it any way I wish and charge any amount I wish.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 23, 2011)

Which is why the Aromatherapist Associations restrict aromatherapists from selling anything as Therapeutic Grade to the general public.  There aren't any standards set so it is totally subjective.


----------



## soapopera (Sep 24, 2011)

In a way of rephrasing 'therapeutic' or 'pharmaceutical', it would be high or low grades of EO. Would you say, the only way to tell is through your own experience in recognizing the scent of high grade?


----------



## carebear (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know how you would recognize this - manufacturers/suppliers might have their own criteria but one mfg might differ significantly from other.  using a nose to make the determination is, for consumers like us, is quite subjective tho there are people who can do it give an reference sample.


----------



## soapopera (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Carebear for your insights. I guess I just need to experience through trial and error  :wink:


----------



## carebear (Sep 26, 2011)

I have spent far too many years in the fragrance manufacturing industry not to have picked up a few things!


----------

